# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Nghệ An

## dungntn

_Di Chuyển_

Các  bạn nên chọn các phương tiện phú hợp với túi tiền và thời gian du  lịch  cho mình. Sau đây là 1 số gợi ý và địa chỉ cho các bạn tham khảo:

*Xe Khách* (Xe đò)*
Xe MAI LINH*Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29.
Đà Nẵng: (0511) 2 246 246  ĐC: 158 Tôn Đức Thắng, quận Liên Chiểu.
Nghệ An: (038) 3519 555  BX thành phố Vinh, phường Hồng Sơn.
Hải Phòng: (031) 3833 666  BX Lạc Long, 22 Cù Chính Lan, Q.Hồng Bàng.
Hà Nội: (04) 36 33 66 99  ĐC: 55 Kim Đồng, P.Giáp Bắc, Q.Hoàng Mai.*Xe THUẬN THẢO*Đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08)3511.2957 - 3511.1442.. Đường dây nóng 0913.482.369.
Đặt vé tại Quy Nhơn: (056)374.6647 - 374.6674. Đường dây nóng 0913.434.554.
Đặt vé tại Đà Nẵng: (0511)376.7677. Đường dây nóng 0914.096.970.*Xe THÁI MINH*Chạy tuyến  Vinh - Hà Nội
Tại Hà Nội đi và về bến xe Mỹ Đình
Vinh xuất bến 8h55, Mỹ Đình xuất bến 17h20.
Địa chỉ: Km số 7 - QL1A - Vinh - Nghệ An
Điện thoại: (038) 385.2043 - 0913.273.653 - 0912.077.715*Xe THẠCH THÀNH*Chạy tuyến  Vinh - Hà Nội
Xe giường nằm cao cấp
Xuất phát tại Vinh lúc 7h30-8h-8h30-22h30. Tại Hà Nội lúc 13h-14h30-15h30-16h30.
Địa chỉ: 286 Hà Huy Tập - Vinh - Nghệ An
Điện thoại: (038) 351.3399 - 0989.883.789 - 0913.273.334.

*Tàu hỏa**GA HÀ NỘI*Địa chỉ: 120, Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 84.43.9423697 - Fax: 84.43.7470366
Email: gahanoi@hn.vnn.vn
Để đặt vé qua điện thoại, bạn hãy gọi vào số máy sau: (84-43) 9423949
Để hỏi đáp thông tin về giờ tàu đến và đi xuất phát từ Ga Hà Nội, bạn hãy gọi số sau: (84-43) 9423697*GA SÀI GÒN*Địa Chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Thông, Phường 9, Quận 3,TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Đặt vé qua điện thoại và đưa vé đến địa chỉ khách hàng: ĐT: 08.38.436528*GA ĐÀ NẴNG*Phòng vé Ga Đà Nẵng: 202 Hải Phòng tp Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: 0511. 3821 175 - 3823 810
Thông tin đường dây nóng: 0511. 3750 666

*Hàng không*
Các hãng hàng không hoạt động chủ yếu trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam:*
JetStar*:Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng: 19001550*Vietnam Airline*Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng :
              Miền Bắc Việt Nam: 84 4 38320320
              Miền Nam Việt Nam: 84 8 38320320
              Miền Trung Việt Nam: 84 511 3832320*Air Mekong*Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng:
              Hà Nội: 04 - 37 188 199
              Sài Gòn: 08 - 38 463 666

_Khách sạn:_
*Khách sạn Giao Tế* 
Địa chỉ: Đường Hồ Tùng Mậu, Tp. Vinh
Điện thoại: 843175/ 833510 Fax: 596249


*Khách sạn Sài Gòn - Kim Liên * 
Địa chỉ: 25 Quang Trung, Tp. Vinh, Nghệ An
Điện thoại: 838899 Fax: 838898
E-mail: sgklna@vnn.vn

*Khách sạn Hoa Phượng Đỏ* 
Địa chỉ: Đường Lê Lợi - Tp. Vinh
Điện thoại: 833352/ 841236 Fax: 835673
E-mail: hpdohotel@hn.vnn.vn

*Khách sạn Bến Thuỷ* 
Địa chỉ: Đường Nguyễn Du - Tp.Vinh
Điện thoại: 855163


*Khách sạn Hữu Nghị* 
Địa chỉ: Đường Lê lợi - TP. Vinh
Điện thoại: 842343

_Nhà hàng:_


*Nhà hàng Sen Vàng
*
ĐC: 39A - Lê Hồng Phong - Tp. Vinh
ĐT: 0383.593939

*Nhà hàng Ẩm thực Việt
*
Địa chỉ : Số 99 - Đường Kim Đồng - Thành phố Vinh - Tỉnh Nghệ An
Điện thoại: 038.3529899 
Fax: 038.3529899 - 

*Nhà hàng Trường Thi
*
Địa chỉ : Số 2 - Đường Trường Thi - Tp Vinh - Nghệ An
Điện thoại : 038. 3849022

*Nhà hàng Bến Thành
*
Địa chỉ: 1 Phan Đăng Lưu, TP. Vinh- Tỉnh Nghệ An
Điện thoại: (84-38) 356 9108

*Nhà hàng Đại Dương
*
Địa chỉ: 5 Phan Bội Châu, TP. Vinh - Tỉnh Nghệ An 
Điện thoại: (84-38) 384 2243

*Địa điểm vui chơi**Mộ bà Hoàng Thị Loan*Vị trí: Mộ bà Hoàng Thị Loan nằm trên núi Động Tranh, huyện Nam Đàn, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc điểm: Mộ bà được xây năm 1985, nhân kỷ niệm ngày sinh lần thứ 95 của Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh.*Chợ vùng biên Nậm Cắn*Vị trí: Chợ nằm ở phía tây tỉnh Nghệ An, giáp biên giới Việt - Lào, bên kia là đất nước Triệu Voi.
Đặc  điểm: Chợ nằm ở khu đất bằng phẳng hình bán nguyệt bao quanh là  dòng  suối Nậm Cắn. Chợ phiên họp vào đầu và giữa tháng. Đặc biệt nếu  đến đây  vào mùa xuân, du khách sẽ được tham dự một phiên chợ độc đáo,  thắm tình  hữu nghị Việt - Lào.*Thác Xao Va*Vị trí: Thác thuộc xã Tiền Phong, huyện Quỳ Châu, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc điểm: Thác không cao lắm (40m) dòng chảy của thác thoải.*Hang Thẩm Ồm*Vị trí: Hang nằm ở địa phận huyện Quỳ Châu, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc điểm: Đây là một hang đẹp được thiên nhiên kiến tạo rất đa dạng.*Di tích lưu niệm cụ Phan Bội Châu*Vị trí: Di tích lưu niệm cụ Phan Bội Châu nằm ở thôn Sa Nam, xã Đông Liệt, thị trấn Nam Đàn, huyện Tương Dương, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc điểm: Khu lưu niệm trên diện tích gần 2000m². Tại đây có ngôi nhà mà cụ Phan Bội Châu đã sinh ra và sống tới năm 38 tuổi.*Khu du lịch núi Quyết*Vị trí: Khu du lịch núi Quyết nằm ở chân núi Quyết, thành phố Vinh, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc  điểm: Trên đường vào Nam ra Bắc qua phà Bến Thuỷ, nhìn về phía tây,  có  một dãy núi nhỏ, đó là rú Quyết ngút ngàn thông reo và trở thành  lâm  viên núi Quyết, một điểm du lịch kiểu mới của tỉnh Nghệ An.*Thành cổ Nghệ An*Vị trí: Thành Nghệ An thuộc địa phận ba phường Cửa Nam, Đội Cung và Quang Trung, thành phố Vinh, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc điểm: Thành Nghệ An được xây dựng năm 1804 và đã tu tạo, nâng cấp nhiều lần.*Chùa Sư Nữ (chùa Cần Linh)*Vị trí: Chùa Sư Nữ toạ lạc tại phường Cửa Nam, thành phố Vinh, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc điểm: Ngôi chùa đều do các vị sư là nữ trông coi nên có tên chùa Sư Nữ, được xây dựng vào khoảng thế kỷ 19.*Bãi biển Cửa Lò*Vị trí: Bãi biển Cửa Lò thuộc thị xã Cửa Lò, tỉnh Nghệ An; cách thành phố Vinh 18km.
Đặc  điểm: Bãi biển rộng dài, một trong những bãi tắm đẹp nhất nước, nằm   giữa quần thể du lịch - văn hóa xứ Nghệ. Ở đây có nguồn hải sản phong   phú, đặc biệt có mực nhảy và mực câu nổi tiếng cả nước.*Đền Hồng Sơn*Vị trí: Đền Hồng Sơn toạ lạc trên mảnh đất đẹp, trên đường Hồng Sơn, thành phố Vinh, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc điểm: Đền được xây dựng năm 1839, thờ Quan Vân Trường. Đền đã được trùng tu nhiều lần.*Đền Quả Sơn*Vị trí: Đền được xây dựng tại chân núi Quả, xã Bạch Ngọc, huyện Đô Lương, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc  điểm: Đây là một trong những ngôi đền lớn của tỉnh Nghệ An. Đền thờ  Lý  Nhật Quang, Tri Châu Nghệ An, một danh tướng, lương thần kiệt xuất.*Đền Cuông*Vị  trí: Đền nằm  trên núi Mộ Dạ, một ngọn núi thuộc dãy Đại Hải, bên quốc  lộ số 1A, trên  địa bàn xã Diễn Trung, huyện Diễn Châu, tỉnh Nghệ An;  cách thành phố  Vinh khoảng 30km về phía bắc.
Đặc điểm: Đền thờ Thục An Dương Vương.*Đền Cờn*Vị  trí: Đền Cờn nằm  trên Gò Diệc, thuộc địa phận xã Quỳnh Phương, huyện  Quỳnh Lưu, tỉnh  Nghệ An; cách thành phố Vinh khoảng 75km.
Đặc điểm:  Đền được xây dựng kiên cố từ thế kỷ 15, thế cận biển, kề  sông, liền  đường, sát núi. Đền thờ tứ vị Thánh Nương, Đế Bính, Trương  Thế Kiệt và  Lục Tá Phù.*Vườn quốc gia Pù Mát*Vị trí: Thuộc địa phận 3 huyện Anh Sơn, Con Cuông và Tương Dương, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc  điểm: Vườn có diện tích 91.113 ha được xem là khu vực có diện tích  rừng  tự nhiên rộng nhất miền Bắc Việt Nam, được nhà nước công nhận là  vườn  quốc gia năm 2001.*Khu du lịch hồ Cửa Nam*Vị trí: Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Vinh, tỉnh Nghệ An gần 1km.
Đặc  điểm: Khu du lịch hồ Cửa Nam có diện tích 14ha, phía bắc khu du  lịch là  quốc lộ 46, phía tây là hệ thống ao hồ, phía nam là sông Cửa  Tiền tạo  ra một không gian thoáng mát, hấp dẫn, thơ mộng.*Bảo tàng Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh*Vị trí: Bảo tàng Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh nằm ở trong khu nội thành Vinh, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc điểm: Bảo tàng trưng bày các di vật và tài liệu trong cao trào Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh 1930-1931.


*Quê hương Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh*
Vị trí:Quê hương Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh thuộc xã Kim Liên, huyện Nam Đàn, tỉnh Nghệ An.
Đặc điểm: Là nơi Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh ra đời và sống những năm tháng niên thiếu cùng bà con nội ngoại thân thiết.
*Đặc sản Nghệ An*

_Đặc sản Nghệ An_ gồm những món như cháo lươn Vinh, cơm lam, nhút Thanh Chương, tương Nam Đàn, cam xã Đoài…
Các cung đường thường gặp
Hà Nội – Nghệ An – Thanh Hóa
Hà Nội – Nghệ An – Thanh Hóa – Hà Tĩnh
Hy vọng những _địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn tại Nghệ An_ sẽ mang lại cho bạn một _kì nghỉ_ tuyệt vời


(Tổng hợp internet)




Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nghệ An* - *tour du lich Nghe An* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nghệ An click vào *du lịch Nghệ An* - *du lich Nghe An*

----------

